# Bird in Hand?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Close Call.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/goose-in-the-cockpit/2194113410001?channel=top_story


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow. Probably had to replace the seats as well as the windshield.


----------

